# Spare link for Seiko Presage 4R37-00A0



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've just bought a Presage on e.bay, and very nice it is too, but it's teeny tiny and no spare links.

I just need one to make it fit if anyone can help (makes the bracelet around 7.5" then). How's my luck? :thumbsup:

Thanks forum.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

lovely watch Kev, but i dont fancy your luck finding a link.....good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The obvious solution would be to add a clasp extender. I haven't got any experience of them, but I'd imagine they would work OK if you can get one to fit.

Personally I'd ditch the bracelet anyway, and put it on a nice black leather strap instead :whistling:

Great looking watch by the way :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Davey P said:


> The obvious solution would be to add a clasp extender. I haven't got any experience of them, but I'd imagine they would work OK if you can get one to fit.
> 
> Personally I'd ditch the bracelet anyway, and put it on a nice black leather strap instead :whistling:
> 
> Great looking watch by the way :notworthy:


 the extenders do work.i have a couple, but they are just "not right" IMO


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BUMP.

Any chance before the bracelet ends up in the parts box?


----------

